# Creating a dairy goat event



## Emzi00

Next spring I would like to put together an event for the local 4-h groups about dairy goats. I'm one of the very few kids in our county who have them, and I think it'd be great if more kids got into it. So what I need is your guys' help on ideas of things you think would be good to have and show there. I will have three milking does and their kids I could bring, I could talk about soap since we make that, I'm pretty much open to anything really and just want a fun and informational event to get others involved!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Maybe cheese tasting? Udder confirmation charts? Breed information? 

Sounds really awesome though, good for you! Once my daughters are older I'd like to do something similar.


----------



## thegoatgirl

I was instructed to come over here and chat to give Emma ideas. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Hi Emma, I came to talk as requested:lol:
Ariella, where are you?


----------



## thegoatgirl

In the posts above and below you. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Oh, there you are:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Should we continue our conversation? :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

We should really separate you two :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

*wails* Nooooo....! :ROFL:

Hey, us goat girls must stick together.


----------



## margaret

Sure, and we can give Emma some ideas in between:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

thegoatgirl said:


> Should we continue our conversation? :lol:


No, give me more ideas please!

I could easily do structural charts, maybe some stuff with cheese too.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okay, on to ideas for Emma. :lol:

I would have a display with the different breeds accepted by ADGA, with photos, descriptions, ec., on it. And maybe a contest to answer questions, and whoever gets the most right wins a small prize?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, right Ariella :lol: 'Specially if we're young ones


----------



## margaret

No, no separating!
You see Megan, I don't have many goat friends my age that live around here, so I have to come on here and talk to my wonderful goat friends that live halfway across the US!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Which is totally awesome, BTW.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Maybe give a milking demo?


----------



## thegoatgirl

If I ever go down to NC, I'll visit. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Good one, Megan!  And demo on trimming hooves, maybe?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ah, yes. I see Meg, cause I'm in the same boat 
Agree, Ariella!


----------



## margaret

I agree with Ariella(as always:lol think a few posters would be good, with pictures and descriptions of each breed etc.
A cheese demonstration would be a good idea too, people always like that.


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, and something on proper housing and nutritional requirements, maybe?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I like Ariella's q/a then win a prize idea.

you could do that with parts of a goat, breed of goat, etc...


----------



## thegoatgirl

margaret said:


> I agree with Ariella(as always:lol think a few posters would be good, with pictures and descriptions of each breed etc.
> A cheese demonstration would be a good idea too, people always like that.


Especially if they get to eat it. :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> If I ever go down to NC, I'll visit. :lol:


Well, If I ever happen to be in TX, I'll come buy one of your bucks


----------



## thegoatgirl

Aw, thank you!  If you have a Google son, or one of Lacie's bucks I will return the favor. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Yep, give out lots free samples of things to eat(somehow goat related would be good:lol. Offering free food always draws lots of people:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Free food is the best.


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Aw, thank you!  If you have a Google son, or one of Lacie's bucks I will return the favor. :lol:


We can trade


----------



## thegoatgirl

Even better.  That way, our wallets won't look so depressingly empty. :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Make fudge and let people sample it  Maple Goats' Milk Fudge is especially AMAZING.

See if you can maybe get a goat store to set up a table?


----------



## thegoatgirl

FUDGE! :drool:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

*coughs politely* Off topic AGAIN, you two :lol: Boy, I'm starting to feel bossy :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Hey, all Emma ever said was for us to come over here. She didn't say we couldn't chat. :razz:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Even better.  That way, our wallets won't look so depressingly empty. :lol:


Good point!
That will make us feel good about our budgets:lol:


----------



## margaret

Yep, the ever bossy Megan:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Eh, budgets. So worthless and depressing. :lol: I mean, it's not like we ever follow them...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Oh, right :lol: and sorry about the fudge idea, Ariella!


----------



## thegoatgirl

I actually am chowing down on dark chocolate right now, so don't feel bad. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> *coughs politely* Off topic AGAIN, you two :lol:


Quite right Megan, quite right:lol:
Hey, we all have our special skills Turning random threads into chat thread is a good skill to have...right?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

margaret said:


> Yep, the ever bossy Megan:lol:


Correct terminology would be something along the lines of oldestsisteritis :lol:

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, yes, definitely, Meg.  :lol:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Hey, all Emma ever said was for us to come over here. She didn't say we couldn't chat. :razz:


True, and we_ did_ give her some ideas!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Of course, Meg, of course :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

cedar point kikos said:


> correct terminology would be something along the lines of oldestsisteritis :lol:
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Hahaha!!! :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Of course, Meg, of course :lol:


And they might have even been good ideas! I might even go as far as saying we were helpful!:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Maybe. :lol:

I like how Emma disappeared. We probably scared her off. :lol:


----------



## Emzi00

margaret said:


> True, and we_ did_ give her some ideas!


I could use more!


----------



## thegoatgirl

But then again, maybe she's stalking our posts from behind her screen. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

See?!?!?!


----------



## margaret

oldestsisteritis...I have that:lol:
Happens with 6 siblings


----------



## thegoatgirl

I'm the oldest, so I automatically have that. :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Okay, people, I must vanish.  My brother is kicking me off the computer so he can play a game, and I really have to go and feed....


----------



## margaret

I could say I'm the oldest...but my twin brother is 1 MINUTE older!!
He likes to remind of that quite often:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I'm the oldest, now go away! Shoo! :lol:

Emma, maybe do a demo on clipping the body, face, and udder? What time of year will it be? Show how to tattoo? How to see tattoos?


----------



## thegoatgirl

NO! The horror! :lol: 

Tell him that girls mature faster, so in mental years you are older. :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Okay, people, I must vanish.  My brother is kicking me off the computer so he can play a game, and I really have to go and feed....


Waaah! I don't want you to go!
I probably should go too though...go comfort my starving goaties and clean my barn and um, well all those other things I said I would do:lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Off I go, Lacie. :lol: I will infect the threads with my natural glow later on. :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Sad to see ya go, Ariella  It was good while it lasted!
Wow, Meg...that could be right difficult! Poor you


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> NO! The horror! :lol:
> 
> Tell him that girls mature faster, so in mental years you are older. :ROFL:


I've mentioned something to that effect before:lol:


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I'm the oldest, now go away! Shoo! :lol:
> 
> Emma, maybe do a demo on clipping the body, face, and udder? What time of year will it be? Show how to tattoo? How to see tattoos?


It will probably be in May, so if it gets warm enough by then that would be doable for sure!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*sigh* Same, Meg. :lol:

Have fun with that. I'll be dealing with the vicious piranhas on my end. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Yep, sounds accurate:lol:
I suppose I'll talk to you...sometime later


----------



## thegoatgirl

Sounds good! Bye, y'all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Emzi00 said:


> It will probably be in May, so if it gets warm enough by then that would be doable for sure!


How to give shots, take a ton of pictures while they are kidding to show proper presentation, the first bubble, etc. Importance of checking teats at birth, etc.


----------



## margaret

Bye people!
Emma sorry for turning your thread into a chat thread:lol: I'll let Lacie take over giving you ideas now


----------



## Emzi00

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How to give shots, take a ton of pictures while they are kidding to show proper presentation, the first bubble, etc. Importance of checking teats at birth, etc.


Sweet, great ideas!


----------



## margaret

And Ariella, I thought you were supposed to be gone by now?:lol:
I'm leaving too, for real this time!:lol:
:wave:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I should be. 
Yeah, same here. Adios! :wave:


----------



## Emzi00

Alright, this is what I have so far. Any more ideas?


----------



## Emzi00

Do you guys think a demonstration and talk on how to show the goats would be a good idea?


----------



## MoonShadow

Cheese and fudge!!! *cough cough* i hope you dont mind uninvited guests *cough cough* :greengrin: lol


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I think that would be a great idea - I don't even know how to set one up for a good picture


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

I think that would be a great idea, Emma.


----------



## groovyoldlady

My daughters and I are planning to do an event at a 4-H weekend we have here in Maine every summer. We've made an interactive body part poster. We're going to do demos of milking, of hoof trimming, of basic showing techniques, of basic training techniques (our goats shake hands, jump obstacles, and dance!). We also made a poster of all the products you can get from goats: hides, meat, dairy products (cheese, butter, soap, candy, etc.), fiber, loving pets, packing and cart hauling and more. You can also make posters showing different dairy breeds, different meat breeds, different fiber breeds, and minis!


----------



## Emzi00

Great ideas, thank you!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

groovyoldlady said:


> My daughters and I are planning to do an event at a 4-H weekend we have here in Maine every summer. We've made an interactive body part poster. We're going to do demos of milking, of hoof trimming, of basic showing techniques, of basic training techniques (our goats shake hands, jump obstacles, and dance!). We also made a poster of all the products you can get from goats: hides, meat, dairy products (cheese, butter, soap, candy, etc.), fiber, loving pets, packing and cart hauling and more. You can also make posters showing different dairy breeds, different meat breeds, different fiber breeds, and minis!


You trained your goats to do tricks?!?! I need to know how to do this!!!!!!!


----------



## llazykllamas

Quote:


Originally Posted by margaret View Post 

I agree with Ariella(as always) think a few posters would be good, with pictures and descriptions of each breed etc.
A cheese demonstration would be a good idea too, people always like that.

Especially if they get to eat it. 
__________________


Check your rules etc. Whomever is the governing board etc. may not want you to give out samples to eat. Also check on your liability in the matter is someone was to get sick. Not say you don't make a quality product, but if someone leaves it in their car, bag etc all day then eats it and gets sick, you may still be liable. They won't blame themselves that it was their fault.


----------

